# POSSUM, OUR SKUNK



## ALDABRAMAN

*This is Possum, our eight year old runt skunk. He is less than two pounds and is just a ball of black and white fur.*


----------



## Irwin4530

GREAT!!!
Like I needed to see another cute species!!!​


----------



## cherylim

I didn't realise they were so cute!

Shame about their defence mechanism...


----------



## Irwin4530

cherylim said:


> I didn't realise they were so cute!
> 
> Shame about their defence mechanism...



I am pretty sure you can have their sent glands removed (?)


----------



## cherylim

Irwin4530 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they were so cute!
> 
> Shame about their defence mechanism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you can have their sent glands removed (?)
Click to expand...


Really? And is that not cruel?

If your answers are 'yes' and 'no' in that order, where can I buy one? 

No Cheryl...one pet. One pet. ONE PET!!!


----------



## wellington

Really, you name a skunk possum. Well that's as bad as me naming the pot belly pig I had bacon
What other animals do you have hiding around there? Did you get your skunk as an abandon baby orphan? He is adorable. 



Irwin4530 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they were so cute!
> 
> Shame about their defence mechanism...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you can have their sent glands removed (?)
Click to expand...


Yes you can


----------



## Jacqui

I have wanted a lavender one for some time. Do you just have the one?


----------



## Kristina

They actually make great pets. The one that I had was very cat like in behavior. As for removing the scent glands, it really isn't cruel and not far off from spaying or neutering a dog or cat, as far as being "invasive surgery." (You can also have ferrets de-scented.)

Very cute, I have never seen one that age that was that tiny


----------



## oscar

pee u
Use to have a skunk at a nature center that I worked at. Even tho he
was decented he always had a musky sell to him.
Now days they go to my bee colonies at night and scratch at the entrance and eat the honey bees when they come out.


----------



## dmarcus

They are pretty animals as adults...


----------



## wellington

oscar said:


> pee u
> Use to have a skunk at a nature center that I worked at. Even tho he
> was decented he always had a musky sell to him.
> Now days they go to my bee colonies at night and scratch at the entrance and eat the honey bees when they come out.



I had heard that. My cousin had a little of three I think it was many moons ago. Orphaned. She kept one and I remember something about it still having a smell. But like I said, that was a long time ago. They may do a better job now or have a different way now to de-skunk Not sure


----------



## bigred

You have quite the farm going on. Do you ever sleep?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

bigred said:


> You have quite the farm going on. Do you ever sleep?



:shy: My sloth keeps me up, lol!


----------



## terryo

Now that's why I don't live in Fl. and have a load of property. I would probably be an animal horder.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

terryo said:


> Now that's why I don't live in Fl. and have a load of property. I would probably be an animal horder.



:shy: Define hoarder, lol.....


----------



## terryo

ALDABRAMAN said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's why I don't live in Fl. and have a load of property. I would probably be an animal horder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shy: Define hoarder, lol.....
Click to expand...


uh oh....exactly how many animals do you have?


----------



## DesertGrandma

Very cute. I've heard that they can carry rabies. Is that true and can you get her rabies vaccine?


----------



## Penny525

Aw, I wish I had a skunk!  Very cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Penny525 said:


> Aw, I wish I had a skunk!  Very cute.



 They are fun!


----------



## nicoleandrocky

SO SO SO CUTE! i didn't even know they can be kept as pets!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

nicoleandrocky said:


> SO SO SO CUTE! i didn't even know they can be kept as pets!



 Best kept secret of the pet world, clean, personable, interesting, litter trained, and they do not smell (scent glands were removed). We purchased her from a pet store, she was a runt, like 1/2 pound......And she gets along with all other the other critters we have!


----------



## nicoleandrocky

Aw such a cutie.
Must be fun having one around


----------



## JeffG

Very cool! I looked into getting a skunk once. The wife said no.


----------



## DanaLachney

It's illegal to own a pet skunk in Louisiana :'( naturally out of the list of animals I asked hubby which he would rather have he said skunk and u can't even own one in Louisiana :'( BOOOOO!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

DanaLachney said:


> It's illegal to own a pet skunk in Louisiana :'( naturally out of the list of animals I asked hubby which he would rather have he said skunk and u can't even own one in Louisiana :'( BOOOOO!



 Florida requires a permit, it is free and we renew it every two years.


----------



## CaptainPugwash'sMum

I need a skunk...husband says "no - they stink" I need a new husband - this one stinks :-(


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

CaptainPugwash said:


> I need a skunk...husband says "no - they stink" I need a new husband - this one stinks :-(



LOL.


----------



## pam

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------

